

Obama admin. aware of IRS scandal during the presidential campaign - sinnerswing
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/18/us/politics/irs-scandal-congressional-hearings.html?hp&_r=0

======
sinnerswing
Obama on the record just a couple of days ago:

"I can assure you that I certainly did not know anything about the [inspector
general] report before the I.G. report had been leaked"

[http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57584849/obama-i-
didnt-k...](http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57584849/obama-i-didnt-know-
about-irs-report/)

[http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/05/16/obama-i-
didn...](http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/05/16/obama-i-didnt-know-
about-irs-targeting-before-media-reports/comment-page-1/)

